# Information about nomination to northern territory



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi

I am an accountant and lodged an EOI in Oct 2015 with 60 points but still did not receive invitation. Now i am planning to file application to Northern Territory for State Nomination as Accountants are in demand in the state.

Can anybody pls guide me with the answer to two - three points below:

1. How can i show financial capacity? DO i need to submit C.A certificate or self declaration is sufficient? What kind of assets i can include?

2. Is there any format with anybody for the answer to below question?

Evidence that you have undertaken detailed research into living and working in the NT that demonstrates you have a realistic knowledge of the environment you are planning on migrating to including climate, relocation costs, living expenses (for example, food, utilities, rent), and accommodation costs to settle in the NT.

3. What documents can be produced for below mentioned question?
Copies of documents evidencing your employability in the NT with your particular qualifications and employment experience.

Kindly guide with the replies so that i can proceed further in this direction.

Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## path_prasanna (Jan 18, 2015)

*RE*



mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an accountant and lodged an EOI in Oct 2015 with 60 points but still did not receive invitation. Now i am planning to file application to Northern Territory for State Nomination as Accountants are in demand in the state.
> 
> ...


Hi Monisha,
There are no formats for the above mentioned docs.If you need urgently, I can send you the soft copies i sent.

Regards


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

path_prasanna said:


> Hi Monisha,
> There are no formats for the above mentioned docs.If you need urgently, I can send you the soft copies i sent.
> 
> Regards


Hello Path_Prasanna

Thanks a lot for your concern. I would be very much obliged if you could send me copies of docs you sent.

Thanks in advance for your help......

Waiting for your response.......

One thing i want to ask....did you get nomination or not yet?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Path_Prasanna
> 
> Thanks a lot for your concern. I would be very much obliged if you could send me copies of docs you sent.
> 
> ...


You do know that this occupation is also available in WA, TAS and NSW?


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes i know but for WA & TAS job offer is required to be get nominated.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

mohnishsharma said:


> Yes i know but for WA & TAS job offer is required to be get nominated.


Whats your points breakup? Perhaps you can take the PTE and try to score higher points through higher scores in the test?


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi

My points score are 65 with 71+ score in each module of PTE.

Yes, i am thinking the same thing to reappear for the test but the quota has reduced to very less i.e 955 invitation are available only for accountants.

Not sure whether will be able to do it before the quota gets over.


----------



## pvpatel (Dec 14, 2015)

path_prasanna said:


> Hi Monisha,
> There are no formats for the above mentioned docs.If you need urgently, I can send you the soft copies i sent.
> 
> Regards


Hi path,

this is Pradip patel from India , my occupation is 233512

I'm about to apply for NT state sponsorship
But stuck at one point
What do you mean by certified copies?
Color scan copies are accepted for NT?
or I have to get it notorised.
*<SNIP>Removed personal information*


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Path_Prasanna
> 
> Thanks a lot for your concern. I would be very much obliged if you could send me copies of docs you sent.
> 
> ...


Hii mohnish 
Wht is your current status for NT ??? I m aslo thinking to apply to NT 489. 
pl reply


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

Hi all

Anyone received nomination from NT? Especially accountant?

My timeline & point breakdown is as below, and I am so anxious for the result 

Points: Age 25 Qualification 15 Experience 15 English 10 = 65 points Accountant General 221111
Timeline: EOI 189 - 6 June 16; EOI 190 NSW - 6 Jun 16; EOI 190 NT 26 Aug 16 Docs submitted to NT via email 20 Sep 16


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Hedwig said:


> Hi all
> 
> Anyone received nomination from NT? Especially accountant?
> 
> ...


Hello Hedwig
Do you submitted List of some job prospects available in NT ???
And can u guide about information you submitted on Detailed Research on NT like Weather, Cost of living , Rent Cost etc. ??

I will be thankful to you.


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> Hello Hedwig
> Do you submitted List of some job prospects available in NT ???
> And can u guide about information you submitted on Detailed Research on NT like Weather, Cost of living , Rent Cost etc. ??
> 
> I will be thankful to you.


Hi, I don't know how to send the sample to you as the forum rule does not allow us to post personal info. How to send private message in this forum?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Hedwig said:


> Hi, I don't know how to send the sample to you as the forum rule does not allow us to post personal info. How to send private message in this forum?


Easiest way is to left click on the user name of the person you want to contact, in the top left of their post, and select "Send a private message" from the drop down menu.

Also; Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - FAQ: User Profile Features


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*hii*



Hedwig said:


> Hi, I don't know how to send the sample to you as the forum rule does not allow us to post personal info. How to send private message in this forum?


hii Hedwig

thanks for your reply
I will send you private message . send sample document in reply.

thanking you again


----------



## Hedwig (May 16, 2016)

kaju said:


> Easiest way is to left click on the user name of the person you want to contact, in the top left of their post, and select "Send a private message" from the drop down menu.
> 
> Also; Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - FAQ: User Profile Features


Hi Mod - thanks a lot for the guidance


----------



## leoudit (Mar 13, 2016)

Hedwig said:


> Hi, I don't know how to send the sample to you as the forum rule does not allow us to post personal info. How to send private message in this forum?


Hi Hedwig, I am also submitting my application for Northern Territory and was just stuck up with two questions in the checklist.



Evidence that the applicant has undertaken research on the NT and has knowledge of the relocation costs, living expenses (e.g. food, utilities, rent, etc.), and accommodation costs involved with settling in the NT 



Persuasive evidence to demonstrate employability in the NT in the nominated occupation or a copy of the letter of offer or employment contact if a NT employer has offered employment to the main applicant in their nominated occupation or closely related occupation

Request to share some relevant information on the same, thanks in anticipation.

Thanks


----------



## sdkirpalani (Dec 17, 2016)

*Urgent help*



Hedwig said:


> Hi Mod - thanks a lot for the guidance


Hi Guys, The NSW chances are less so, therefore, I am looking to apply for NT to get the nomination if possible. I am planning to put an application for the NT. 

My NOC: 221111 and currently sitting at points: 60+5. 

Age: 30
Experience: 5
PTE: 10
Qualification: 15
State Nomination: 5

There are few questions like where if some senior members can share their guidance or sample response so this could help me draft my replies. 

1) What are your reasons for applying for NT nomination? Please detail.
2) Why did you choose to live in this location? (Please provide details)
3) What will it cost you to relocate to the NT if your application is successful? (Please quote all costs in Australian dollars)

Appreciate if anyone can share sample response so it will be of great help to start with my initial research and will give idea on the length I should write..

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

sdkirpalani said:


> Hi Guys, The NSW chances are less so, therefore, I am looking to apply for NT to get the nomination if possible. I am planning to put an application for the NT.
> 
> My NOC: 221111 and currently sitting at points: 60+5.
> 
> ...


Have you checked NSW nomination for 190 well? You also qualify for TAS nomination for 190 as well. Can you check properly again and why did you say your chances for NSW nomination are less?


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

leoudit said:


> Hi Hedwig, I am also submitting my application for Northern Territory and was just stuck up with two questions in the checklist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi..

For this question about research on the NT, it's the part of your commitment letter where you state the research you've done on living in the NT.
E.g.

"Adequate arrangement has been made to cover our visa fees, traveling and living expenses for at least the first six months of arriving in the Northern Territory. From my findings, I understand that the average rent is about AUD2,000/month and about AUD400 on utility and groceries."

For the persuasive part, search for jobs in your nominated occupation in the NT, screen shot all the ads that pop up and paste them within your letter of commitment.

I hope this helps.


----------



## sdkirpalani (Dec 17, 2016)

Jasonemeka said:


> Have you checked NSW nomination for 190 well? You also qualify for TAS nomination for 190 as well. Can you check properly again and why did you say your chances for NSW nomination are less?


Hi Jasonemeka,

Thank you for your reply! Currently, the cut-off of the NSW is very high and people who are at 70 points are getting invites. Also, the TAS requires job offer letter to be eligible for their 190 invites.

I have done some initial research on the NT - It appears to me a wonderful province with excellent growth rate and lowest unemployment rate. I have now decided to pursue the application of NT province now. 

Would you be able to help me in completing my application? 

I am looking for sample responses so I could get an idea about the depth of the answers to questions noted earlier.

Regards,

Sunny Kirpalani


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

sdkirpalani said:


> I am looking for sample responses so I could get an idea about the depth of the answers to questions noted


Hi Sunny,

I'll be willing to help in any little way that I can..


----------



## sdkirpalani (Dec 17, 2016)

Jasonemeka said:


> Hi Sunny,
> 
> I'll be willing to help in any little way that I can..


How can i send a PM to you ?


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

sdkirpalani said:


> How can i send a PM to you ?


Click on my username and the options will pop up..


----------



## sdkirpalani (Dec 17, 2016)

Jasonemeka said:


> Click on my username and the options will pop up..


I can't see any option with send messages.


----------



## sdkirpalani (Dec 17, 2016)

Jasonemeka said:


> Click on my username and the options will pop up..


Maybe - I have not done enough posts on the forum. can this also be a reason ?


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

sdkirpalani said:


> I can't see any option with send messages.


Oh!..you need to make at least 5 posts to be able to see that..


----------



## sdkirpalani (Dec 17, 2016)

Jasonemeka said:


> Oh!..you need to make at least 5 posts to be able to see that..


can you send me a message ? so that i can reply on that..


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

sdkirpalani said:


> can you send me a message ? so that i can reply on that..


Okay lemme see..


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

Jasonemeka said:


> Okay lemme see..


I'm not able to do that either..just checked..


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

You can post your questions here, so that others can also help you out as well..


----------



## sdkirpalani (Dec 17, 2016)

Jasonemeka said:


> I'm not able to do that either..just checked..


hmmm, okay..


----------



## sdkirpalani (Dec 17, 2016)

Jasonemeka said:


> You can post your questions here, so that others can also help you out as well..


Sent PM finally. My questions are same as above. I just would like to discuss on few confusions..


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

sdkirpalani said:


> Sent PM finally. My questions are same as above. I just would like to discuss on few confusions..


Please can you send the questions on the public thread?

It will enable everybody to make their individual inputs based on their experience and also we can be able to correct ourselves peradventure I give you the incorrect information.

Thank you so much for understanding.

Post the questions here and we all can try as much as possible to tackle them.


----------



## sdkirpalani (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Guys, I am planning to put an application for the NT. 

My NOC: 221111 and currently sitting at points: 60+5. 

Age: 30
Experience: 5
PTE: 10
Qualification: 15
State Nomination: 5

I have started completing the application form for NT. There are few questions like where if some senior members can share their guidance or sample response so this could help me draft my replies. 

1) What are your reasons for applying for NT nomination? Please detail.
2) Why did you choose to live in this location? (Please provide details)
3) What will it cost you to relocate to the NT if your application is successful? (Please quote all costs in Australian dollars)

Appreciate if anyone can share sample response so it will be of great help to start with my initial research and will give idea on the length I should write..

Thank you in advance!

Regards,

Sunny


----------



## Jasonemeka (Sep 22, 2014)

sdkirpalani said:


> Hi Guys, I am planning to put an application for the NT.
> 
> My NOC: 221111 and currently sitting at points: 60+5.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunny,

Please find my contribution below, I hope it helps..

*For questions 1 and 2:*

It should be included in your letter of commitment..you should try to answer the following questions (but not restricted to only these questions) in your commitment letter
-why you want to live in the NT
-why you chose the NT instead of other states
-how do you think you can survive and/or get a job in the NT
-what motivates you to move to the NT
-are there job vacancies for your nominated occupation in the NT? If yes, google those job adverts, screen grab them and paste them within the body of your commitment letter.

_The commitment letter is generally like a statement of purpose you write if you're seeking for admission..you can expand more on the letter using the precepts above._

*For question 3:*
You have to list all it will cost you and/or your family to relocate to NT;

-Visa Application fees for you and/or your family
-Flight
-Medical examination costs
-Police certificates
-Initial rent (normally do 6 months - 1 year rent)
-miscellaneous


----------



## madil529 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Docs for SS NT*



path_prasanna said:


> Hi Monisha,
> There are no formats for the above mentioned docs.If you need urgently, I can send you the soft copies i sent.
> 
> Regards


i am also a mechanical engineer having 60points with SS.
i want to apply for NT SS. kindly send me the soft copies of required docs at <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Thanks in advance for your kindness


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Anyone Needs Docs( Employability in NT , Commitment Statement, Research about NT , Financial Capacity Format) for NT nomination can PM me.


----------



## GULKAJ (Oct 12, 2018)

path_prasanna said:


> Hi Monisha,
> There are no formats for the above mentioned docs.If you need urgently, I can send you the soft copies i sent.
> 
> Regards


sir I also need rhats copies . please send me on Whatsapp . +919467763808


----------



## GULKAJ (Oct 12, 2018)

please send me documents for nt nomination. +919467763808. [email protected]


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

GULKAJ said:


> path_prasanna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Monisha,
> ...


 U cant share personal Info.as per forum rule.


----------



## GULKAJ (Oct 12, 2018)

ok sorry. sir I lodged NT nomination 2 times but both times unsuccessful. first time ( with 60 points ) due to point eligibility increase 60 to 65 by immi aus then 5 points gained from experience after 2 months and second time ( with 65 points )due to not enough evidences of employment and not a good statement about NT.

now i have 65 points. Please suggest me what to do next. My occupation is electrical lineworker which is in NT occupation list. I got my assessment done from TRA in sep, 2017. please help me


----------



## mrizk26 (Nov 27, 2018)

HI path_Prasanna,

Appreciate your help to send me the docs you submitted to know exactly how to apply 







path_prasanna said:


> Hi Monisha,
> There are no formats for the above mentioned docs.If you need urgently, I can send you the soft copies i sent.
> 
> Regards


----------



## mrizk26 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi Dear,

Can you please share the docs with me ?


----------



## mrizk26 (Nov 27, 2018)

Jasonemeka said:


> Please can you send the questions on the public thread?
> 
> It will enable everybody to make their individual inputs based on their experience and also we can be able to correct ourselves peradventure I give you the incorrect information.
> 
> ...


Same here please


----------



## mrizk26 (Nov 27, 2018)

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an accountant and lodged an EOI in Oct 2015 with 60 points but still did not receive invitation. Now i am planning to file application to Northern Territory for State Nomination as Accountants are in demand in the state.
> 
> ...


Anyone can share a sample document with me please?


----------

